# 13 week old bloodhound still mouthy



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

We have our bloodhound d puppy now 13 weeks old (got him at 6 weeks)
He is still playfully nipping our hands we tell him no and give him his toys but it doesn't help much. Any suggestions


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

we will definitely need PICTURES (love the bloodhounds such droll droopy cutie pies)....
Hmmm 6 weeks, well that cannot be helped - one of the reasons it is advised to wait 8-10 weeks is for puppy to learn Bite- inhibition from his mates....

Make it not fun, he nips you turn your back on him, all goodies withdrawn for a timeout.... etc.... its a phase he is going thru, no quick solutions I am afraid, I am sure someone will have detailed advice- Hang in there!


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I read someplace to put soap on your hands. Didn't work with my dog. Well, maybe it did - he started licking them instead. (Insert eye roll). I guess that is better though, isn't it?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

He may be starting to teethe. Try keeping chew toys handy and giving him one of those when he starts to mouth you. Also, if he's too mouthy give a squeal like he killed you and turn away from him for a few minutes. Any longer won't mean any more to him. I've also had good luck just shoving my hand down their mouth until they are uncomfortable for a few moments, or curling their lip so that they are biting down on their own lip if they bite. 

Try not to play games that would encourage mouthing. If you play tug of war (and its no that bad an idea), be ready to exaggerate if he touches you with a tooth, cry out and end the game immediately. Soon you should find your dog being a lot more careful. 

Bloodhounds aren't noted for extreme sensitivity physically (sort of like they hardly feel anything at all!), so keep in mind that physical correction isn't going to be really useful. Other ideas to consider include clicker training and teaching alternative behaviors - he comes up for attention, help him to sit and reward that, or to lay down, etc. Our Collie came to us as a five month old who had managed to get her back leg broken at 6 weeks (got stepped on in the whelping box, no doubt her fault!). She didn't have good bite inhibition and was pretty mouthy, couldn't be helped, she was crated a lot as a pup and couldn't play with her littermates. We taught her to sit and down and to wait and used those to help us teach her to be more gentle. She's quite good now at 2 years old, but a very different temperament than your dog. Your Bloodhound won't likely be so mouth oriented when it grows up, it's not a herding breed. 

Just some random thoughts and ideas.  Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

We have seven large hounds and all went through long mouthy stages when under a year so don't feel alone!

This is what I do. I started it because I didn't want them getting grabby with our son when he was little.

Put a wonderful treat in your hand and close your fist around it. Let pup nibble gnaw on you closed fist(you might need to wear a glove.) Observe him very carefully. The second he "gives up " treat him from your OTHER hand. Repeat. After only a few days practice he will see the closed fist and automatically look up at you instead!

Once this in place move to one treat on the ground with your hand right next to it. Pup moves towards treat you cover it. He backs off or looks away you uncover it. Pick it up and treat with other hand.

Eventually you can build a release word into it.

None of our hounds will put their mouth near a humans hand. My son thinks its amusing because he can hold a treat between two fingers and our most dominant ***** will literally turn her head away then sit with her back to him even!


Terri


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Thumb down the throat each time while the pup attempts to bite...say, "Huh huh!" in a deep growly tone. The pup might gag but he will eventually stop. I had to do this only one time with a litter of high drive pit bull pups that were 6 weeks old. 2 weeks later they went to their new owners and they were commenting on how the pups didn't bite them, etc....


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Our two 2 yo bloodhounds still love to chew - a LOT! We go through a large box of Milkbones about every 2 weeks, and they enjoy Dentastix also. I do make them sit for their treats, and no grabbing, either! They really don't respond to physical correction, but there are several good suggestions above. Good luck with your new boy!


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

Since posting he has gotten better we always gave chew toys available. We do find if we spank him he thinks we are playing and he just gets more excited. We found treating him like one of our kids works well for him so he gets a time out.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Since he is at the age you will start teaching him sit, sit and wait for dinner, sit at the door, in, out, go to bed, use the chew toys as rewards. He sits nicely and waits for you to put the food dish down, hold your hand at his chest then give him a release word (release, at ease, at ya), let go and he not only learns good manners at dinner time, but also what his release word is. He goes to his napping spot (out of the way spot) and you give him the chew toy. He wants a chew toy, you have him sit, then give it to him. This sort of thing gives him a solid sit as well as keeps him from jumping on people.

If he runs after the children and nips, like a herding dog, put him on a sit or down _before_ the teeth are challenged.


----------



## Jinja (Dec 27, 2013)

If you can find a doggy daycare in the area, you may want to try sending him there a few times. My Ibizan Hound was obnoxiously mouthy when he was little (got him at 9 weeks) - to the point where you really couldn't be within his reach or he would try to nom on your feet. At the advice of the trainer I hired I put him in daycare for one or two days a week and he matured a lot from it (it was also part of his socialization with other dogs). He's largely stopped trying to chew on me, even if he is a little sloppy with his teeth sometimes. Remember, other dogs teach bite inhibition far better than people can.


----------

